# Table top Construction Help!!



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

i need to make some table tops for an up coming project and need some help! i need to make the tops appear to be 2.5+ inches thick…. i like the look of these tops below…. the tops are 1" thick in the center then wrapped wider materia (which i will call an "apron")l to appear thicker. the thing i like is that you can barely see the thickness of the added "apron". can anyone please help me with the construction and how to wrap the edges of a 1" top with 2.5+ inch material. thanks for any help you can give me!! 
what is the best method of attaching the tops and "aprons"... especially on the endgrains!?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Justin, with this type of construction, the center section of the table will have to be made of plywood or mdf covered with veneer. The different grain directions at the ends will separate at the corners when the humidity changes, if you use solid wood for the top. I would use a glue block around the entire area of the top, chamfered on one side to 45 degrees, to attach the aprons to.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

The second picture you have there looks like a veneer, while the 3rd and 4th look more like a wrap of sorts.. I'm not sure what the technical term would be, but instead of a veneer, its just a 3/8"-ish board wrapped around the table. I, personally, like that look more. I have a dislike for veneering-especially when the grain runs in opposite directions, like the 2nd pic.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks fellas… i know that the company that makes these tops are not using veneers, they are all solid woods. 
maybe 3/4"-1" boards for the top, then 3/8" "apron" to wrap the edges and a support block behind for support?
i dont know?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahh.. I see what you mean. When I hear 'apron' or 'skirt' I think of the pieces underneath the table that help join the top to the legs and give it some body


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Do the sides first. Just glue up the wider stock. You will then need to route out the thickness of your skirt on the end, leaving only a veneer type edge on the top and outside edges. Probably about an 1/8" thick. Depending on the stock, you may get away with a little thinner. Then add your end skirt. In other words, the end skirt will set into the table top. You will need to use support when gluing the thinner stock. The fit must be perfect. Then lightly sand to round the edge so the 1/8" becomes more like a 1/16th.


----------

